
Show HN: ML Contests – Discover Ongoing ML/AI/Data Science Contests - hcarlens
http://mlcontests.com/
======
hcarlens
Hi! I initially built this for myself as an overview of ongoing contests, but
figured it might be useful for other people. I'd love to hear your
feedback/suggestions - next up I'm thinking of adding contests without prizes
(e.g. conference or recruiting contests), and improving the categorisations.

